# What could this be?



## BendenBoi (3 mo ago)

This has been occurring for a few months now and neither I nor the local vet can place exactly what is happening. We think it is mites, or some other form of parasite, but my female mouse is completely fine (as far as I have observed).
























I have tried Ivomecten several times as well as scattering diatomaceous earth around the cage and desk that he is on. These haven't worked, so we are currently looking for something else. This seemed like an obvious case of mites, but my female hasn't been affected (no scabs, balding, or itching). What could this be?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hard to tell from pics but it could be ringworm, in which case antifungal foot powder works well, or if she has a cage mate it could be barbering and over zealous grooming.


----------



## BendenBoi (3 mo ago)

WoodWitch said:


> Hard to tell from pics but it could be ringworm, in which case antifungal foot powder works well, or if she has a cage mate it could be barbering and over zealous grooming.


It's a lone male, so it couldn't be from another mouse. I didn't even think about ringworm, I'll see what the vet thinks. Thank you


----------

